
Flowtron TTS does voice acting - bcatanzaro
https://news.developer.nvidia.com/flowtron-speech-synthesis-model/
======
bcatanzaro
Link to the I AM AI video narrated by Flowtron:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOf2S7OzFEg&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOf2S7OzFEg&feature=youtu.be&t=150)

